# Mahi Mahi in Creamy Coconut Milk



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 Mahi Mahi fillets
1 1/2 cups of coconut milk
1 small onion diced
1 small bell pepper diced (yellow,orange,red,green)
1 tomato, diced
salt
pepper
cayenne
1 tblsp butter
1 tbslp flour

In a pan over medium heat, prepare roux with 1 tblsp butter and tblsp of flour keeping it a blond roux. Cook for a few minutes whisking constantly. Rmove from heat and place in a bowl. Clean the same pan and return to stove and add onions and bell pepper and a little butter. Saute until fragrant and season with salt and pepper and cayenne. Add coconut milk and bring up to a simmer. Add fish and poach until cooked. Remove fish carefully to serving plates. Strain coconut milk in a bowl. In the same pan return to heat and add roux then strained coconut milk. Bring up to a full simmer until it thickens and add tomatoes. Taste and adjust seasoning with slat and pepper and cayenne and continue to simmer 3 more mins. Pour over fish. 

Serve with steamed rice.


----------

